# what is a nute?



## griz (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been readin around the forum and the one thing I dont understand is what is a "nute"? I know its probably a pretty dumb question (which is probably why I cant find the answer) does anyone have a simple explanation of a nute? diagrams/pictures would be great. thanks


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 2, 2008)

nutrient


----------



## snuggles (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL not at you but it's better than *n u t s*, lots of people say that and it makes me chuckle.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 2, 2008)

Its one of these ...


----------



## warzone (Jun 2, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Its one of these ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warzone (Jun 2, 2008)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaats Rich


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 2, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Its one of these ...



That is _NUTS_! XD


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2008)

..worse .. it's a blue nut..


----------

